# Microsoft kills OneCare...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Microsoft today announced plans to kill its Windows Live OneCare PC care and security suite and replace it with a free anti-malware utility.

The new product, code-named Morro, will be designed for a smaller footprint that will use fewer computing resources, making it ideal for low-bandwidth scenarios or less powerful PCs, Microsoft said its surprise announcement.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2190&tag=nl.e550


----------



## badgercore (Dec 3, 2008)

Wait, Microsoft's going to replace a product with one that uses LESS resources?!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

badgercore said:


> Wait, Microsoft's going to replace a product with one that uses LESS resources?!


I know, hard to beleive. But we cant have the better of both worlds so it will be smaller and MORE useless.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, I can't believe they dropped OneCare already.. seemed like they were just getting it off the ground!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OneCare was a pretty bloated entry, I'm not that surprised that they dropped it. I don't know anyone that used it.


----------

